# surf fishing in NMB



## drh146 (May 11, 2007)

I live up in NC but im coming down to stay in north myrtle the last weekend in august. I fish all the time from the beach here, but i was wondering if thats allowed at the beaches there, or if there are certain times, or if its free reign?

our house is on the cherry grove section of north ocean blvd. i will probably just walk out to the beach by the house and fish (house number is 5109). anyone know the area? is it crowded? any good holes?


----------



## rbrittigan (Aug 19, 2006)

Had just posted a similar thread. Nice folks here have given some advice - one has even offered to show me the ropes (we will try to hook up a bit later in the week). I was told the ENTIRE Grand Strand is eligible for surf fishing - so Fish-On!!!
I'll post my luck probably sometim Wednesday...
:fishing:


----------



## giacommin (Jan 25, 2007)

Go to the north end of Cherry Grove and fish the inlet (Tubb). You can also fish from the sand on the back side in the park next to the boat ramp on 53rd ( or thereabouts) street. You can take a good look at the area before arriving by going to
www.maptech.com and searching on line maps.


----------



## drh146 (May 11, 2007)

thanks. i checked google earth, and there is a pier and an inlet there. it looks shallow, and the inlet looks small...
anyone fish there alot that knows whats in there?


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

i will be in sunset beach 8/17 to 8/26 just north of cherry grove. those little inlets are good during high tides(hint),nice puppy drums there.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

you can pretty much fish anywhere swimers are not in the way as long as you are not sharking. crabbing is almost always good at that little park at the end of 53rd avenue.( get a cord and borrow a dead pinfish and use a dip net to catch crabs. you can crab and fish at the same, and fish flesh always work better than chicken since the smell of dead fish is stronger than that of chicken but oth baits will work.


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

e-mag, LMK what you get and where because I will be there a few days after you.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

i will be fishing tubbs inlet daily and will have fishing report when i come back.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Where is tubbs inlet?


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

tubbs inlet is in nc between sunset beach and ocean isle beach not far from sc borderline.i take my family to sunset beach every year and around this time they have discounts on rental properties. we just booked ours on tue for $795 normal rate $1800!!!check this out "sunset vacations".


----------



## dlwedd (Aug 28, 2006)

I used to fish the Cherry Grove pier alot. I havent fished there since they tore down the motels and built the high rise condo there. My wife and I stopped by there a month or so ago and the pier is still open to the public and there is free parking. There is another pier just north of there that is a private pier for the condos located adjacent to it. Stayed there a few years ago and only had about 10 ft of water to fish in @ low tide.
The inlet area @ 53rd ave is a pretty good spot for fishing as well.


----------

